# Have Room, Looking for roommate(s) for Further Confusion



## Ataraxis (Dec 23, 2011)

*

EDIT: SPOTS FILLED, THANKS EVERYONE!*



Hey everyone,
Two of my roommates for FC 2012 backed out last minute- they couldnâ€™t get the time off work- so Iâ€™m trying to fill the spots.


*The hotel:*
I have reservations at the Marriott, which is one of the hotels attached to the convention center. The reservations are for Saturday, 1/14 through Monday, 1/16- two nights. There are 2 double beds, one of which is taken.


*About us:*
Currently, there are two of us staying in the room, myself and Keimera. We are both in our early 20â€™s, both college students, both artists, and both fursuiters. Iâ€™m male, Keimeraâ€™s female. We are both fairly laid back people. We can both be reached if you have more questions; contact info is given below.


*Conduct:*
We are looking for roommates who are okay with the following guidelines.


No drugs or alcohol in the room. 
No sexual activities in the room. 
Keimera and I both plan on using the room mostly as a place to rest, so please be respectful of that. ^^ 



*Cost:*
To be paid to me, in cash, upon arrival:
$75 if I can only find 1 roommate.
$50 each if I can get 2 roommates.
Iâ€™m paying around $300 for the room, so this is a bargain! =3


*Contact:*
If youâ€™re interested, drop me a line! I can be reached via:
FurAffinity- Ataraxis (notes are fine)
Email- Ataraxis.art@aol.com
AIM- Ataraxis.art@aim.com

Keimera can be reached at:
FurAffinity- Keimera
Email- Keimera.Feral@aol.com
AIM- Keimera.Feral@aim.com


It would be good to get to know the people Iâ€™ll be rooming with at least a little before the con, so if you contact me, please tell me a bit about yourself! Iâ€™d also be happy to answer any questions you might have, either about us or about the arrangements. =3

Hope to hear from someone soon! ^^


----------

